# Egg bound hen, laid "lash egg"



## clucklucky (Apr 5, 2016)

My ISA Brown is nearing 3.5 years old, and I think she's egg bound.
She's been slow and lethargic over the past few days, spending lots of time sitting in the corner and showing less interest in food. She does still drink water when I offer it, and the only food she still eats with gusto is egg.

I'm fairly certain I can feel the egg between her keel bone and her vent, and it doesn't seem to be broken.

I've mixed apple cider vinegar into her water for the past few days. I've also mixed powdered calcium and diatomaceous earth into her feed, just in case that helps.
Last night I sat her in a warm bath for a bit, and tried putting my finger in her vent but I couldn't feel the egg.
This morning I gave her a sip of oil and put a bit of oil on her vent, to see if that helps her get things going.
Last night she laid some weird little flesh chunks. 









Is there anything else I can do to help her?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Unfortunately there isn't a lot that can be done when they start laying like that. She should be feeling better now that she's been able to rid herself of the offending material. 

DE is a waste of money. I've searched and searched for any scientific data that supports what the company says and have never found any. Same with the vinegar. The body is going to change the acidity to meet what the whole system needs to function. 

You can try calci boost for goats. It's in liquid form and she might even like the taste and drink it from a spoon. 

It's just if she has begun internally laying other than spaying there isn't a lot that can be done.


----------



## clucklucky (Apr 5, 2016)

robin416 said:


> Unfortunately there isn't a lot that can be done when they start laying like that. She should be feeling better now that she's been able to rid herself of the offending material.
> 
> DE is a waste of money. I've searched and searched for any scientific data that supports what the company says and have never found any. Same with the vinegar. The body is going to change the acidity to meet what the whole system needs to function.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I'm getting her looked at by a vet today, and I'm thinking I'll possibly end up getting her put down. She's getting old for her breed and I'd rather her die with dignity and peace than while suffering at home.

I appreciate your help xx


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

One other thought, ask him or her if they do the hormone injection. There is one that will stop egg production. 

I was in bed when I remembered that one.


----------

